# how to unmask a package

## sk8harddiefast

```
Desktop # emerge -av x11-libs/qt-opengl--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/qt-opengl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0_rc1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```

emerge -av compiz

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-wm/compiz" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-wm/compiz-0.5.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

witch way i must follow to unmask the packages and emerge them??

i am not so sure but i sould write something in /etc/portage/package.unmask.

But what???

plz help

-- mod edit by i92guboj: corrected title s/portage/package

----------

## psutokth

There's some documentation on unmasking packages, and it should help you.

The packages you are trying to install just need an entry in /etc/portage/package.keywords, either only the package category and name, or with a version number like 

```
x11-libs/qt-opengl 

or 

=x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2
```

/etc/portpage/package.unmask is for hardmasked packages, not those with missing keywords. You can remove that error message either by deleting the referenced line in package.unmask, or if you need it, place an = at the beginning of the line.

----------

## ewaller

I think you missed the atom in your unmask.  You must tell the system which reversion relative to the one you identified are acceptable.

You can use = to specify the exact version you specified, >= to specify anything equal to or newer than than the one you specified, etc...

Try

```
>=net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31
```

 in your portage.unmask file

If this solves your problem I would point out this is well documented in the Gentoo manual and in the portage man page.

Good luck.

----------

## poly_poly-man

/etc/portage/package.keywords is for keyworded stuff. Same rules apply with atoms.

----------

## ewaller

Sorry,

I did not read the post all that carefully.  You do have a problem in your unmask file with regards to Apache, but it doesn't seem to be the root of your problem.  Your current problem requires the unmask described by psutokth.

----------

